# TON roths



## Justin (Mar 8, 2016)

For those who don't watch their site TON has bloomed some cool stuff this year...

http://www.tokyoorchidnursery.com/


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice!!! At the pof show O.Z. roths all had 5 flowers except 1, I guess I should have got one


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2016)

Black Tatoo, Black Widow and Chocolaterie are all crazy roths! :evil:

I'm not sure to sleep well this night...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not a roth fan but the group shot is very cool!


----------



## cattmad (Mar 8, 2016)

It's still fairly early in their season so a lot more should go up over the next couple months

It was nice to see these in flower at tokyo dome


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Black Tatoo, Black Widow and Chocolaterie are all crazy roths! :evil:
> 
> I'm not sure to sleep well this night...



I agree. Black Tatoo in particular is a cracker.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link, Justin!

I disagree with you guys, though. The colour of the upper three is exceptional, but I'm not at all a fan of macaroni petals.
If I could choose I'd go with any from the second group with the french names: clear colours and stripes and outstanding shape, all of them.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2016)

great flowers


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 9, 2016)

labskaus said:


> I disagree with you guys, though. The colour of the upper three is exceptional, but I'm not at all a fan of macaroni petals.
> If I could choose I'd go with any from the second group with the french names: clear colours and stripes and outstanding shape, all of them.



Yes, you're right but I think you would change your mind if you would see them in reality.

It's why the best thing is to have dark, clear, round, wild, big, small ,etc... clone.


----------



## emydura (Mar 9, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> It's why the best thing is to have dark, clear, round, wild, big, small ,etc... clone.



Variety is the spice of life.


----------

